# Texaco Stockholm



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Photographed on the Clyde in 1979 at Inverkip Power Station Jetty.This oil fired power station was built amid much controversy in the 1970s and was hardly ever used.It is now to be dismantled and rumours abound that the equipment is to be reconstructed in India.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Fairfield said:


> Photographed on the Clyde in 1979 at Inverkip Power Station Jetty.This oil fired power station was built amid much controversy in the 1970s and was hardly ever used.It is now to be dismantled and rumours abound that the equipment is to be reconstructed in India.


TEXACO STOCKHOLM build by HORTEN YARD with 2 sisters TEXACO BERGEN
and TEXACO BALTIC .now TEXACO STOCKHOLM is under the name of 
SAN CARLOS.
Hi GP


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> TEXACO STOCKHOLM build by HORTEN YARD with 2 sisters TEXACO BERGEN
> and TEXACO BALTIC .now TEXACO STOCKHOLM is under the name of
> SAN CARLOS.
> Hi GP


Thanks for that.I always forget what happens to them!!


----------



## Neilly (Dec 18, 2006)

*Inverkip and Texaco Stockholm*



Fairfield said:


> Photographed on the Clyde in 1979 at Inverkip Power Station Jetty.This oil fired power station was built amid much controversy in the 1970s and was hardly ever used.It is now to be dismantled and rumours abound that the equipment is to be reconstructed in India.


 The station is there after bids from Hong Kong, India and China if my sources are to be believed. I was a young apprentice mechanical fitter at the station when we were refeuled by this vessel and was very lucky to be shown arround by the ships cheif engineer. I was also given a lesson in how to check the engines performance in what I would now presume was old hat!! (graphs and stuff, drawn in real time on graph paper wrapped arround if I dare say it, some kind of non electrical machanical recorder thingy). Oh bliss that it was something I could understand, I wish I knew that mans name because I went from being semi intersested in my training to being fairly well motivated, I suppoese my old Foreman Johnny Allan new what he was doing when sent me down the jetty that day with the instructions " Watch them gauges and Flexis, and for the love of the wee man, keep your eye on the windy gun for that lot will likely be off with it" He was right, Neilly


----------

